# were can i buy military White bunny boots in ND ?



## frenchfryman (Dec 8, 2010)

Were can i buy the military white bunny boots in ND ? Fargo fleet and farm has the black ones but i want the white ones, there rated for colder weather. thanks. Marty


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=733408

Ebay usually has em too.


----------



## frenchfryman (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks. that is a good price. marty


----------



## kaz (Jan 17, 2009)

i just seen a pair for sale on bismanonline.com


----------

